# Preguntas sobre parlantes



## juanma (Oct 17, 2011)

Buenas, en estos momentos tengo algunas inquietudes en mente:

1- Es necesario el diseño de una gabinete para un tweeter?
Para lo que son bajas frecuencias, está claro el porque poner los parlantes en gabinetes, pero he visto varias fotos en donde el mid y el tweeter están colocados directamente sobre una madera. En base a tamaño del parlante o frecuencias de trabajo empezamos a considerar armar un gabinete?

2- He visto algunos parlantes que están compuestos por un "array" de mid o tweeter (foto adjunta). Cuáles son las características de ese sistema? Cada uno se filtra a frecuencias diferentes?

3- El otro dia vi que el frente de los parlantes estaba cubierto por paneles acústicos. Tiene algo de sentido eso?

4- Los parlantes conviene colocarlos en frente de uno, separados cierta distancia entre ellos o colocarlos al estilo auriculares? O antes de responder eso hay que hacer algún análisis de difracción?

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 17, 2011)

juanma dijo:


> 4- Los parlantes conviene colocarlos en frente de uno, separados cierta distancia entre ellos o colocarlos al estilo auriculares? O antes de responder eso hay que hacer algún análisis de difracción?
> 
> Saludos



Recuerdo una práctica de la carrera que trataba la sonorización de una sala. Consistía en poner un altavoz omnidireccional (era un cabezón redondo) y a continuación poner un micro en aquella posición que quisieras estudiar. El altavoz emitía ruido blanco (creo que este ruido presenta un nivel SPL idéntico para toda la banda de frecuencia) generado por software de audio y a través de un ecualizador o mesa con ecualización.

Este micro conectado al portatil y gracias a cualquier software de sonido registra el nivel SPL en cada banda de frecuencia después del efecto introducido por la sala (la cual no trata igual todas las frecuencias). Luego, el portatil registra el nivel que le llega al micro en cada banda. De ese modo podía ecualizar con la mesa las frecuencias más conflictivas.

Quizás me haya pasado o enrollado demasiado, pero quizás te sirva.



juanma dijo:


> 3- El otro dia vi que el frente de los parlantes estaba cubierto por paneles acústicos. Tiene algo de sentido eso?
> Saludos



Supongo que filtrarle suciedad al parlante y presentación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2011)

juanma dijo:


> 1- Es necesario el diseño de una gabinete para un tweeter?
> Para lo que son bajas frecuencias, está claro el porque poner los parlantes en gabinetes, pero he visto varias fotos en donde el mid y el tweeter están colocados directamente sobre una madera. En base a tamaño del parlante o frecuencias de trabajo empezamos a considerar armar un gabinete?


Los tweeters normalmente vienen con la cámara acústica sellada, así que no hay que diseñarles ninguna caja por que ya la traen diseñada e "incorporada".



juanma dijo:


> 2- He visto algunos parlantes que están compuestos por un "array" de mid o tweeter (foto adjunta). Cuáles son las características de ese sistema? Cada uno se filtra a frecuencias diferentes?


Supongo que eso pretende ser un "line array", pero cada parlante debe ir excitado por su propio amplificador y afectado por un DSP que controla la radiación para poder concentrarla en un campo determinado. Por ahora es inútil para el hogar...



juanma dijo:


> 3- El otro dia vi que el frente de los parlantes estaba cubierto por paneles acústicos. Tiene algo de sentido eso?


No que yo sepa....



juanma dijo:


> 4- Los parlantes conviene colocarlos en frente de uno, separados cierta distancia entre ellos o colocarlos al estilo auriculares? O antes de responder eso hay que hacer algún análisis de difracción?


Por lo general se colocan formando un triángulo equilátero, donde el punto de escucha es uno de los vértices, aunque puede modificarse luego la forma del triángulo si fuera necesario. Los parlates deben estar apuntando al punto de escucha por que si nó vas a entrar en el campo de radiación lateral de los tweeters, con la consiguiente "pérdida de agudos"....aunque esto depende un poco del tipo de tweeter y tipo de filtro para el corte...pero en términos generales es así.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 17, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Los tweeters normalmente vienen con la cámara acústica sellada, así que no hay que diseñarles ninguna caja por que ya la traen diseñada e "incorporada".


 
Analizándolo desde el punto de vista del bafle en si esto es cierto, pero analizándolo desde el punto del vista del difracción no, siempre a los tweeters hay que hacerle un frente plano ya que sino por el mismo borde del mismo la respuesta se vuelve irregular, con que el frente tenga 30mm por lado basta, pero si dejas el tweeter en el "aire" la respuesta va a ser completamente irregular.

Pd: ya que se que no es un “bafle” en si, pero tenés que empotrar el tweeter en algún lado, por eso vez que en los bafles abiertos (los que citas) también esta el tweeter empotrado en la misma “madera”

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Analizándolo desde el punto de vista del bafle en si esto es cierto, *pero analizándolo desde el punto del vista del difracción no, siempre a los tweeters hay que hacerle un frente plano ya que sino por el mismo borde del mismo la respuesta se vuelve irregular*, con que el frente tenga 30mm por lado basta, pero si dejas el tweeter en el "aire" la respuesta va a ser completamente irregular.



Si señor, eso es 100% cierto...pero yo daba por descontado que iba a usar una caja...


----------



## juanma (Oct 18, 2011)

Respuestas muy claras!

Dentro de que categoría entra esto?
Es parte de la audiofilia hiend, o está basado en algún software ?
Los parlantes son full range


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2011)

Es un diseño típico de un parlante full-range cargado con un horn. La idea es lograr la adaptación de impedancia acústica óptima entre la radiación posterior del parlante y el ambiente. De esa manera se consigue reproducir los graves del full-range, que no son muchos, a un volumen relativamente elevado...tal como si se amplificaran.
*Por acá* tenés las técnicas de cálculo de los horns...entre muchas otras cosas valiosas...


----------

